# Looking to upgrade



## booklady103 (Jan 9, 2008)

We currently rent our dvr receiver from dish. The hard drive has failed 3 times. I want to buy one . Any suggestions? We don't need high def but I want to upgrade to a dual tuner with a decent size harddrive. Who makes recievers for dish? 
Booklady103


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

Don't buy...lease a vip722.
JVC makes dish products.


----------



## mattfast1 (Mar 26, 2008)

JVC does not make Dish products. There was a JVC IRR (Integrated Receiver/Recorder) some time ago. All other Dish products have been made by Echostar Communications. They used to have their factory in Fountain, CO. Now, all receivers are produced at Echostar's factory in Guadalajara, Mexico.


----------



## Zero327 (Oct 10, 2006)

mattfast1 said:


> JVC does not make Dish products. There was a JVC IRR (Integrated Receiver/Recorder) some time ago. All other Dish products have been made by Echostar Communications. They used to have their factory in Fountain, CO. Now, all receivers are produced at Echostar's factory in Guadalajara, Mexico.


Wow... That's just really not correct. Did they teach that to you in CSR class?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The first 2 sentences are correct. JVC receivers other than the DSR-100 are the result of badge engineering. I wouldn't know about the rest.

Oh, and before we forget, Booklady103 you will want to get a 625. Only Dish/EchoStar receivers will work with Dish. Check with on-line or local dealers.


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

My 921 box and manual says JVC all over it...but I am kind of literal that way.


----------

